# Moïse Amyraut: deniers of Christ’s deity are not Christians



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 30, 2021)

Lastly, by the _Christian,_ though it also be divided into several parties (from which it hath been as little able to warrant it self as the rest, nor to avoid the rent of Sectaries) I understand here only these two, under which all others may be ranked; namely, Those who acknowledge no other Revelation of the will of God, but that which is found written in the Book called the Bible; and those, who besides that Book, receive as Divine Revelation, certain Doctrines which they affirm to have been left by tradition from the first birth of Christianity, and continued along unto the present times; which they call, The unwritten Word. For as for certain Heretics equally detested by both parties, who deny the Divinity of Christ, the Author of Religion, they are justly accounted undeserving of the name of Christians, because they take away the Basis upon which all the Christian Doctrine is founded.

For the reference, see Moïse Amyraut: deniers of Christ’s deity are not Christians.


----------

